
The Gig Economy Celebrates Working Yourself to Death - exolymph
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/jia-tolentino/the-gig-economy-celebrates-working-yourself-to-death
======
Apocryphon
“In Doers We Trust” states, “The campaign positions Fiverr to seize today’s
emerging zeitgeist of entrepreneurial flexibility, rapid experimentation, and
doing more with less. It pushes against bureaucratic overthinking, analysis-
paralysis, and excessive whiteboarding.”

Wonder how they do technical interviews, then?

~~~
exolymph
This actually made me laugh out loud.

